# 1 Male Rabbit and 3 Females???



## mbmbridge (Aug 8, 2015)

My family is going to be getting some rabbits soon. I have read online that 2 males cannot live together even if they are neutered. We want 4 rabbits so could 1 male and 3 females live together, or would all females be a better option? Please note that all will be spayed and neutered no matter what we choose. 

We are most likely going to keep them in a large outdoor hutch (two levels in the house) and a long 12 foot run with a roof. There is also a huge fenced in area that we can let them exercise in and play in.

Please let me know what the best option is: 4 Females, or 1 Male and 3 Females.

Thanks so much!


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi there.

Re successful bonding, at the end of the day it comes down to compatible characters - and they only show once the buns are mature. Then neutering and spaying changes their characters once again. Not all rabbits take to each other, eg 2 dominant rabbits. The same applies with a group. Ideally, a dominant rabbit with 3 passive friends would probably give you a more stable bond.

For a pair, the "easier" bond is male/female. However, if they come as babies the same age, the male will be ready to neuter (and be fertile) before the doe is old enough to spay. And for 8 weeks after neuter, he will still be fertile. This means they would need to be separated, then hopefully rebonded.

You can imagination the implications of a 1 male/3 female group where the male was introduced too soon after neuter.

There is the added possibility of the rabbits "divorcing" at some point in the future.

We have no quads here, just trios - our only one broke down after initial success. 

Could I make a suggestion? Have you considered contacting local rescues, who may well have a ready neutered/spayed, vaccinated and bonded group for you? Alternatively, they might bond some for you.

Finally, it is well worth considering insurance. Rabbit vet care can be very expensive, especially because the hide their illness for as long as possible, so once they present as ill, they need the vet NOW, even if that is out of hours. and a dental bunny is likely to be a dental bunny for life.

Hope that helps.


----------

